# Linksys E2500 Stock or DD-WRT firmware?



## puma99dk| (Jun 3, 2012)

my isp has started recommand routers they tested so far they put the Linksys E2500 on their site, but they told me they r testing the Linksys EA2700 aswell.

my 5 year old Buffalo AirStation WHR-G125 started giving me some quality issues doing skype so i contacted my isp and they let me try out this Linksys E2500 instead and so far it works but when i do speed test i hit around 32/26mbit only and with my old router modded with DD-WRT i hit around 35/35mbit so i am wondering if it's the DD-WRT software that does it or the new router just r slower?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 3, 2012)

DD-WRT does have better algorithms than the original written software (so I have read on DDWRT website) and since it opens it up, there are more features that would optimize bandwidth.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 3, 2012)

The new E series is pretty good. I've used DDWRT routers in the past but have had no inclination to return to it after using the E3200.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 4, 2012)

DDWRT it


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking at this objectively (Linksys VS. Buffalo):

CPU speed:
300 MHz versus 240 MHz

RAM/Flash:
64/8 MB versus 16/4 MB

Broadcom chipset revision:
5357 versus 5354


Unless the Linksys has issues with the new chipset, it should be faster.  Installing DD-WRT is definitely the way to go.  If it still isn't faster then you've either got better security enabled, or its time for a new router.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 4, 2012)

You can get the e router refurbished for cheap from the Cisco site 

http://homestore.cisco.com

I bought a refurbished E4200 $80  and it work great. DD-WRT does support the e 4200 but really the stock firmware does everything just fine.


----------



## v12dock (Jun 4, 2012)

+1 ddwrt everytime


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 4, 2012)

so far this has been the easiest router i every installing DD-WRT firmware on, i just went into the Linksys firmware and took the dd-wrt bin file in the upgrade firmware and it flashed no problemo 0.0

but still it doesn't look like i got a better upload when i am testing at speedtest.net at the server i normally test with :/

so what can be wrong? isp problem or router?


here r some tests with my new Linksys E2500 with DD-WRT on and my old Buffalo WHR-G125.

Linksys E2500:











Buffalo WHR-G125









it's same server i used in Netherlands so is it just the E2500 that can't take 30/30mbit full out?


----------



## Jetster (Jun 5, 2012)

The difference between 20 and 30 upload you wont even notice and I doubt its the router causing it. Crap I have a 3 MB upload

Reference:  http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/


----------

